# Independent Audi Formula 1 Design Study Hints at Potential Four-Ring F1 Future



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

F1 has always been a bit of an unquenched thirst around Audi motorsport fan watercoolers. Few question the wisdom of Audi’s choice of a focus on sportscar racing and its decade of dominance in the LMP classes. Still, F1 tends to have more mainstream appeal and then there are those Silver Arrow ghosts of Grand Prix racing past haunting storied venues such as Monaco. As much as we love (and prefer) Audi at Le Mans, we can’t help but fantasize what an Audi F1 effort might look like. 

We visited the idea of just what an Audi F1 entrant might look like via the CGI artwork of Australian architect and designer Kim Stapleton back in 2007 and much has changed since that time . F1 cars have taken on a much different, finned look while Red Bull (often a partner of Audi Sport and Volkswagen Motorsport) dominated this year’s F1 season. Even more intriguing, a proposed move to a four cylinder turbocharged engine compatible with F1, WRC, IndyCar and much, much more has companies such as the Volkswagen Group and brands such as Audi re-examining the prospect of a much more affordable venture. 

* Full Story *


----------



## andrewg_ny (Jul 28, 2004)

*What makes this an Audi? Decals?*

I like Audi. I like racing, both endurance and F1. And this is a pretty car. 

But what's the point of this...what makes it an Audi other than a few decals?  

(George, a good write-up; I know you attempted to explain the rationale, but...)


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

A reference that Red Bull GmbH is a big sponsor of the Abt Sportsline GmbH Audi factory team in the DTM Series? 

I doubt the Audi to F1 rumors--Volkswagen or Porsche is more likely, and VW to NASCAR, as left field as that seems, seems to be more likely right now.


----------

